# EOS M video gear



## sama (Dec 18, 2013)

Now in action


----------



## BL (Dec 18, 2013)

so cute! i love it!

is that rig DIY?


----------



## sama (Dec 18, 2013)

BL said:


> so cute! i love it!
> 
> is that rig DIY?



Thanks,

It's a combo of the following 2 items purchased from the E bay 2 years ago :


Video Camera Tripod Action YT-950 Fluid Drag Head

4 Wheel Desktop DSLR Camera Movie Photograph Rail Track Slider Table Dolly Car


----------



## Pieces Of E (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, now show us some video from your fancy new rig please.


----------



## sama (Dec 19, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> Okay, now show us some video from your fancy new rig please.



Dear Pieces Of E,

HA, HA, HA ( I copy this from my very admired Mr. Surapon)

It's a "fancy" (as you called it - really fancy ?? not to me) rig built from existing parts for fun. Don't take it too serious. 

I know you have great dislike of your "lifeless crap sitting on a shelf" back in October as you have posted in another thread because of the "so called "pathetic AF". I sympathized that you have paid full price for it. But for me I bought the 2 lenses with flash kit for only $400, sold the 90EX for $70 and paid totally $330 for the 2 lenses kit. I was happy to have a new toy for this small amount of $$. I felt like a kid and a first time owner of a camera and searched things available to add on and to play with it. I really have more joy compared to the moment I have acquired my 5D3 (that I would say exciting). Because this M is a toy to me. It is cute, light in weight and it's my first touch screen camera -oh, not really, my smart phones are all touch screen cameras in some way.

I will continue to join some other forum members to have fun playing with my new toy - the M and to give life back to this bad boy of the Canon family. I have prepared to spend several hundred dollars buying lens, adapter and accessories for it. Yes, I enjoyed buying toys more than shooting videos. I will do some eventually though.

If you are interested to see what this M can do in video shooting, I am sure you will find some on the YouTube and Vimeo. 

Happy clicking.


----------



## SoerVolp (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello sama,

I feel the same way about the EOS M. It's small, it's cute and just fun to use.
I don't see how people always get so smug about a little APS-C camera, as lighthearted as the M. :

About your little rig:
Love it!
I'm actually currently tinkering on one myself. So far I'm not beyond the LEGO-TECHNICS phase (_which in my eyes is a great alpha-stadium tool for any kind of DIY-gear_ 8)), but the head of your dolly seems like a really nice fit for what I have in mind. Thanks for the inspiration! 



sama said:


> I will continue to join some other forum members to have fun playing with my new toy - the M and to give life back to this bad boy of the Canon family. I have prepared to spend several hundred dollars buying lens, adapter and accessories for it. Yes, I enjoyed buying toys more than shooting videos. I will do some eventually though.


I for my part bought a Leica M adapter, and combined with my used Voigtländer Classic 40mm/1.4 it produces very capable shots, and together with the EOS-M it was only 700€ (converted that might be 1k USD, but electronics are more expensive over here anyway... :-\)
So far I was unable to do anything more than test-snippets, that I ended up editing to a kind-of-music-video, but as soon as I finished my DIY-slider I want to do some more creative shoots, like time- and hyperlapses (I run MagicLantern on my M, which makes that really easy thanks to the Intervalometer) and put more effort into editing for nice results.

Here's my short, basically just the EOS-M-Voigtländer-combo, shot entirely open at f/1.4:

PURITY RING - UNGIRTHED


----------



## Pieces Of E (Dec 19, 2013)

Ahh, sama, please forgive me. I thought you were actually going to use this equipment to shoot video(as your post implies). You were just buying it to play with, such as a toy. Sorry for the confusion. It is cute, with those wheels and all. Happy playing!


----------



## SoerVolp (Jan 9, 2014)

My newest achievement in EOS M video gear: ;D







It may not be the most sophisticated piece of equipment, but building it was free, and it has one thing going for it, that no professional slider, that I know of, can do.
Once you scrolled to the end of the track, you can disassemble the other side, add it to the front, and keep going.
Not exactly usefull for videography, but if your doing a timelapse you can scroll, brick for brick, shot for shot, for an infinite distance... as long as a smooth surface is given.


----------



## lw (Jan 9, 2014)

SoerVolp said:


> My newest achievement in EOS M video gear: ;D
> 
> It may not be the most sophisticated piece of equipment, but building it was free, and it has one thing going for it, that no professional slider, that I know of, can do.
> Once you scrolled to the end of the track, you can disassemble the other side, add it to the front, and keep going.
> Not exactly usefull for videography, but if your doing a timelapse you can scroll, brick for brick, shot for shot, for an infinite distance... as long as a smooth surface is given.



Well done.
I was thinking of doing something similar myself.
I was going to mount it on a lego train like you so I could send it on a curved path as well. 
But I think you need the stability of the two parallel tracks.

So now I am thinking of a mindstorm controlled vehicle instead.

I did build this mars rover once, so I just need to adapt.


----------



## sama (Jan 9, 2014)

SoerVolp said:


> My newest achievement in EOS M video gear: ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## surapon (Jan 10, 2014)

sama said:


> Now in action




Dear Sama.
I love your design, and your your Old equipment to put to gather to get a great work in final invention.
Sorry, Too busy of business work in the office, But I promise you that on this Saturday afternoon, I will have some DIY" EOS-M Video Gear rig) to show you and our friend.
Good night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 10, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Our great member, Sama show us great DIY Video light for Tiny / Great EOS-M. Yes, Now is my turn too.
Just use all Old equipment That I have , including 160 LED Light Panels ( $ 32 US Dollars Each), that I have 2 years ago, Plus the L-Hand Bracket ( 10 US Dollars= 15 years ago), and Neck Support monotube ( $ 15 -20 US Dollars = 20 years ago)= Bing-Go.
Please go to see my DIY at the Link below

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19010.0

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

